
Assistive tech can't handle the unusual fonts people use on Twitter to be cute - mreome
https://boingboing.net/2019/01/10/assistive-tech-cant-handle-t.html
======
wufufufu
Text-to-voice should be able to handle fonts... Are these weird unicode
characters?

~~~
theandrewbailey
Yes. See Unicode range U+1D400 to U+1D7FF:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_Alphanumeric_Symb...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_Alphanumeric_Symbols)

------
cordonbleu
This is probably being done on purpose to evade, or break parsing of text into
processing. CdC pioneered this approach in 0r|)3R 2 3\/@d3 phil73rs

[in order to evade filters]

